# Mini Madness Drill Team



## atotton (Jul 15, 2013)

Hopefully the link to the video works. If not there is a group on facebook "Mini Madness" The video is on their page.https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=483137571777894&set=vb.416743991750586&type=2&theater

They did an awesome job at the show. A real crowd pleaser.


----------



## happy appy (Jul 15, 2013)

When you go to the video on facebook, my cousin is the 5th one from the left!


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jul 15, 2013)

That was very well done! Loved it.




I went to a exhibition of our Royal Canadian Mounted Police Musical ride yesterday and between that and watching this video I am intrigued by the idea of a drill team. I'm thinking that the biggest thing would be to find a choreographer, or are there standard patterns that all drill teams do?


----------



## atotton (Jul 15, 2013)

You can make up your patterns. Some are moves are very similar, but others are a lot more complex.


----------



## littlebigspots (Jul 15, 2013)

That was well done and fun to watch. Great now I'm going to be up all night youtubing more videos.


----------



## lucky seven (Aug 4, 2013)

Loved watching it, well done and enjoyable.


----------



## Brookside Sue (Aug 26, 2013)

Tina @ Happy Appy Acres, are you Jessica's cousin? I'm on the Mini Madness Drill Team. We just did another performance yesterday at the Kent County Exhibition in Ste Marie NB... we also did (individually) barrels and poles... it was so much fun.


----------



## atotton (Aug 26, 2013)

A friend of mine was at Kent County showing sheep. She said you guys put on another great performance.


----------



## happy appy (Aug 26, 2013)

I'm Amy's Cousin! We have been talking about when we move back to NB. Trying to find a good location now to buy a farm. We have been looking for something smaller so that neither my husband or I have to work. After all it is retirement!


----------



## happy appy (Aug 26, 2013)

lol I have seen the barrel racing! Great video!


----------



## Brookside Sue (Aug 29, 2013)

Ok, wasn't sure whose cousing you were lol! Once a Maritimer, always a Maritimer. I did the same thing but was only away (in Ont) for 7 1/2 yrs. We only have a small farm (4 saddle horses 3 minis and 2 mini dwarfs), some chickens, a goat, 4 dogs and 6 cats, but it's still a lot of work hahaha! I'm starting to think that boarding a horse and moving might be in the plans within the next 4-5 years, we're approaching retirement age to and are always "stuck" at home as none of our kids would have a clue how to look after the place since we've only been here 8 yrs and came from the city (Moncton). Hope you find the perfect place to come back to in NB. The barrel racing and poles were a blast, so much fun. If there was a way, I would post the videos here.

OMG please forgive my typos in the above post LOL!


----------



## happy appy (Aug 29, 2013)

You can load the video's to youtube and then post the link here. I have done that in the past!


----------

